# RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board



## icecrusher777 (23. April 2018)

*RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Hallo zusammen,


auf die Gefahr hin das es schon mal gefragt wurde und ich zu blöde bin es zu finden,
ich habe für mein System Upgrade mir den Ryzen 2700X und das Asus X470-Pro ausgesucht.

Asus Prime X470-Pro AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem passenden 16Gb Kit.
Dabei bin ich auf folgende gestoßen:

16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000U) | Mindfactory.de

16GB G.Skill RipJaws V dunkelgrau DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit - DDR4-3000 | Mindfactory.de

Preislich etwas krass, aber würde es etwas bringen den Aufpreis für die Trident Z zu zahlen?

16GB G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DDR4-3600 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit - DDR4-3600 | Mindfactory.de


Besitzen alle die ominösen B-Dies? Gibt es eine spezielle Empfehlung?
Preisliche oberste Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 200€...

Vielen Dank schonmal!

LG


----------



## Torben456 (23. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

16GB G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de, nimm den der läuft auch auf 3600MH CL16, er hat die selben Samsung B-Dies verbaut.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Dir sollte nur bewusst sein, dass der Unterschied - wenn überhaupt - messbar und nicht spürbar ist. Muss jeder selbst wissen, was das einem wert ist...


----------



## icecrusher777 (23. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Dir sollte nur bewusst sein, dass der Unterschied - wenn überhaupt - messbar und nicht spürbar ist. Muss jeder selbst wissen, was das einem wert ist...



Was wäre denn ein für den Ryzen passender Preis/Leistungsmäßig guter RAM deiner Meinung?


----------



## Torben456 (23. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*



icecrusher777 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn ein für den Ryzen passender Preis/Leistungsmäßig guter RAM deiner Meinung?



Also ich würde dir bei Ryzen schnellen RAM empfehlen, scharfe Timings, sowie Dual Ranked Ram verbessern deutlich die min. und max. FPS sowie die Frametimes.


----------



## moonshot (23. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Der günstige Trident Z steht nicht auf der Hardwareluxx Liste. Bist du sicher, dass das B-Dies sind?

G.Skill Flare X schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)
Das dürften die billigsten B-Dies sein. Im Vergleich zu deinen Kits dürften damit geschätzt bis zu 5% Mehrleistung drin sein, je nach dem wie viel höher du die bekommst.

Ob sich das dann für dich lohnt, musst du selbst wissen.


----------



## Torben456 (23. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Stimmt habe mich vertan. 
Ich spreche gerade von diesen hier G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Diese hier haben auch B-Dies -> G.Skill Trident Z schwarz/weiß DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL15-15-15-35 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## icecrusher777 (23. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Ist diese Konfiguration so in Ordnung?

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## Torben456 (23. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Ja, kann so machen, du brauchst nur keine Wärmeleitpaste, die ist schon beim Kühler drauf.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (23. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Ich schließe mich mal hier an, da das ASUS-Board auch zu meiner Auswahl gehört.
Da ich mich beim RAM für meinen 2700X noch nicht entschieden habe, habe ich mich stattdessen bei den Boards mit X470-Chipsatz etwas eingelesen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Asus-Board zwar zwei Typ A USB 3.1 Gen. 2 Stecker besitzt, der Typ C Stecker aber nur die USB 3.1 Gen 1 Spezifikationen erfüllt. Mein Traum wären für eine zukunftssichere Neuanschaffung eigentlich jeweils ein USB 3.1 Gen. 2 Anschluss intern und extern als Typ C.
Mit dieser Einschränkung gibt es aber so gut wie keine Boards mehr, die nicht deutlich über 200 Euro kosten. Also landete ich beim Gigabyte X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING, das bietet genau die genannten Anschlüsse. Allerdings sind die USB 3.1 Gen. 2 Ports hier über einen extra ASMedia-Controller ausgeführt, über den man nicht nur gutes liest und der sich die Anbindung an die CPu vermutlich mit anderen Anschlüssen teilen wird? Daher bin ich jetzt wiederum skeptisch, ob die extreme Geschwindigkeit der USB-Ports dann überhaupt irgendwann man richtig genutzt werden kann, ohne dass man parallel seine (SATA oder PCIe) SSDs unbrauchbar macht - oder umgekehrt.
Hat die Anbindung der USB-Ports an die CPU einen solchen Einfluss auf die verfügbare Datenrate? Falls ja, wären USB 3.1 Gen. 2 Ports selbst für die Zukunft nur Augenwischerei, da man den Bandbreitenvorteil ohnehin nicht ausfahren kann? Damit verlören teure Mainboards doch ein großes Kaufkriterium für mich.
Ich habe mich inzwischen doch sehr selbst verwirrt, daher schon einmal danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## markus1612 (24. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Der G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sollte eigentlich auch problemlos laufen.
Läuft meines Wissens schon mit Ryzen 1000 mit guten 2933MHz und da die Ryzen 2000 CPUs  scheinbar einen besseren IMC haben, sollten die 3200MHz eigentlich problemlos gehen.


----------



## Schori (24. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Ich habe in meinem System den hier verbaut. Hat Samsung E-Die drauf, ist Dual Rank und läuft ohne Probleme auf 3200MHz und schärferen Timings.
Alternativ und günstiger gibts den auch mit 2666MHz und du taktest ihn auf 2933MHz.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Hängt drauf an, wie viel du dich damit beschäftigen möchtest, dass der RAM läuft. Ich persönlich habe da wenig Lust drauf und verzichte lieber auf ein paar fps...
Dann tuts auch der Crucial Sport mit 2666 MHz. Läuft auch nicht viel schlechter als die meisten 3000er SR RAMs.
Und falls doch noch Interesse/Lust am RAM OC aufkommt, kann man das natürlich auch mit denen machen


----------



## Schori (24. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Am Encd hängt das Spiel sowieso immer im Grafiklimit und der Sündhaft teure RAM macht nicht ein FPS aus.


----------



## Torben456 (24. April 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Aber die Framtimes werden besser, auch wenn die GPU am Limit ist.  
Wenn man eh schon viel für RAM ausgibt, dann kann man auch 30€ verschmerzen und hat dann ein bessere Gefühl, wenn der RAM höher taktet.


----------



## Zailes (10. September 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Hallo an alle  

ich habe den G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) 

und er lief auf meinem Crosshair Hero VII mit dem 2700x problemlos DOCP eingestellt und auch richtig erkannt...

jetzt wollte ich mal fragen was denn mehr bringt Speicher übertakten ( 3433 )war kein problem oder lieber bei 3200 versuchen die Tmings zu senken  

grüße Zailes


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. September 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 2700X und X470 Board*

Die Taktrate ist bei Ryzen wichtiger.

Ihr habt alle Glück...Mein RAM schafft aus welchem Grund (Mainboard oder windows 10 pro) auch immer keine 2933mhz bei laufendem Windows. Memtest86 läuft dagegen rund mit schärferen Timings Microsoft bitte patcht das mal oder sagt Gigabyte mal, dass die ihr Bios stabilisieren sollen.


----------

